

How the way you deploy code can ruin performance - there
http://00f.net/2010/how-the-way-you-deploy-code-can-ruin-performance

======
foobarbazetc
One: never 'svn up' the actual web serving root. Use 'svn export' and then
rsync (or something) the changes into your web root.

Two: Use git. Saves mod times.

